
Ask HN: Did everyone notice iOS now has Covid-19 tracking? - CPLX
I didn’t realize that this had been added. I don’t have automatic updates on but it seems to have shown up anyways, under Settings &gt; Privacy &gt; Health.<p>Looks like it’s set to off by default.
======
throwaway851
If you want to know how it works, you can find the API spec here:

Privacy-Preserving Contact Tracing

[https://www.apple.com/covid19/contacttracing/](https://www.apple.com/covid19/contacttracing/)

------
rurban
Needed for Low Energy Bluetooth support for the various Covid-19 apps.

And while they were there, they've also added a centralized tracking id, so
that the apps don't need to do decentralized tracking, and can bullshit you
about less privacy.

------
catacombs
This has been in the news for a while now. Good on Apple to disable the
tracking by default.

